# Ummm Baby Got New Shoes???



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Doing some juggling of bike parts so the Blitz got some new Choes Baby!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: These should be mrperc approved colors. :lol: 

Sun Ringle ADD Lite with a 12mm rear axle. :devil:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice to see that they've arrived... looking very good!!!!


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice Choes Mon


----------



## RudeSechsVibe (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh yeah, very cool!


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

what hubs are ya using?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Madman133 said:


> what hubs are ya using?


i think those wheels come with Ringle Dirty Flea hubs... can you say loud???


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> i think those wheels come with Ringle Dirty Flea hubs... can you say loud???


haha yeah still not as bad a hadleys i dont think


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> wait til you see what i got planned for wheels... hehehehe


haha alright  Im getting a new fork next week. Hint it weighs 6.96 pounds with a full steerer...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Madman133 said:


> haha yeah still not as bad a hadleys i dont think


wait til you see what i got planned for wheels... hehehehe


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Madman133 said:


> haha alright  Im getting a new fork next week. Hint it weighs 6.96 pounds with a full steerer...


oooooooooooo.... 40RC2???


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> oooooooooooo.... 40RC2???


nope guess again lol


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Madman133 said:


> nope guess again lol


09 Boxxer Race/Team?


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> 09 Boxxer Race/Team?


guess again:thumbsup:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Madman133 said:


> guess again:thumbsup:


wtf??? a Kowa? Dorado?


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> wtf??? a Kowa? Dorado?


Haha nope 2008 888 ata but most of it has been replaced with new parts so hopefully it holds up. I nevere had a problem with my 66 rc3 though so im going with marz again lol


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Madman133 said:


> Haha nope 2008 888 ata but most of it has been replaced with new parts so hopefully it holds up. I nevere had a problem with my 66 rc3 though so im going with marz again lol


Get a real fork, Dorado :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Madman133 said:


> Haha nope 2008 888 ata but most of it has been replaced with new parts so hopefully it holds up. I nevere had a problem with my 66 rc3 though so im going with marz again lol


the 888 is that light? nice...


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> the 888 is that light? nice...


the ata's are. I think the RC3 world cups are closer to 8 or something...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Madman133 said:


> the ata's are. I think the RC3 world cups are closer to 8 or something...


thats pretty sweet... my boxxer race weighs in at 6.7lbs... never thought an 888 could be so light... haha.

How's the weight weenie build coming? Mine is at 40.5lbs or so now if not lighter... XSL_Will has shipped my sealant so i'm finally getting rid of the DH tube in the rear when i get some time to do it... haha. And as for wheels, just got the numbers on how much it would cost, but with christmas this close, dont see it happening just yet...


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> thats pretty sweet... my boxxer race weighs in at 6.7lbs... never thought an 888 could be so light... haha.
> 
> How's the weight weenie build coming? Mine is at 40.5lbs or so now if not lighter... XSL_Will has shipped my sealant so i'm finally getting rid of the DH tube in the rear when i get some time to do it... haha. And as for wheels, just got the numbers on how much it would cost, but with christmas this close, dont see it happening just yet...


Yeah its not bad at all. Weight wennie is going slow the fork is the first new thing ive gotten and im only losing about a tenth of a pound with it. Before next summer though the tubes are coming out, a new saddle will be put on, possibly new pedals and handle bars too. If i do all that im hoping to be under 40 but idk for sure.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MiniTrail said:


> Ok so what the he!! am I looking at there? Paradise?
> 
> I see a scale, fork, tools and a bar? ftw


The bar only sells Mars-occhi bars :thumbsup: Top secret Mars custom weight station. :devil:


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> Ok so what the he!! am I looking at there?


An anchor :lol:

J/K, Maddy


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Gotz ta love new wheels the bearing suppliers never put grease in there :incazzato: had to pack the front wheel bearings still need to take apart the rear wheel for inspection then it's *Porn* time. :yesnod:


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Gotz ta love new wheels the bearing suppliers never put grease in there :incazzato: had to pack the front wheel bearings still need to take apart the rear wheel for inspection then it's *Porn* time. :yesnod:










good thing ya checked..eh


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Jake Pay said:


> good thing ya checked..eh


Fortunately/unfortunately it's been a lousy year of lack of riding so might as well get everything ready for next year. :cornut:


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> Ok so what the he!! am I looking at there? Paradise?
> 
> I see a scale, fork, tools and a bar? ftw


haha not mine unfortunately


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Madman133 said:


> Yeah its not bad at all. Weight wennie is going slow the fork is the first new thing ive gotten and im only losing about a tenth of a pound with it. Before next summer though the tubes are coming out, a new saddle will be put on, possibly new pedals and handle bars too. If i do all that im hoping to be under 40 but idk for sure.


Thats pretty sweet... never thought an 888 could be that light... sweet fork dude!



dogonfr said:


> Gotz ta love new wheels the bearing suppliers never put grease in there :incazzato: had to pack the front wheel bearings still need to take apart the rear wheel for inspection then it's *Porn* time. :yesnod:


You gonna be ready to ride this weekend at least???


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> Thats pretty sweet... never thought an 888 could be that light... sweet fork dude!


I dont recommend you guys ride those bikes they sound to heavy for you and you might get a Hernia or worse especially with this cold weather.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> You gonna be ready to ride this weekend at least???


Well see trying to get work done to get Xmas off. :eekster:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

New delima here, Captain Cheapo here has a sweet aluminum 12mm axle that is a tad to large for the dropouts on Blitz but I also have a over weight steel 12mm axle that fits fine. My idea is to put the aluminum axle in a drill then clamp the drill into the vise and trim it till it fits properly, kinda a poor mans lathe. I paid 50 to have the axle made for a '99 SupaAte and figure it will be another 25 to get it trimmed to fit. I feel drill will work what ya think??


----------



## RudeSechsVibe (Aug 24, 2008)

Will the axle will fit in the chuck?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

RudeSechsVibe said:


> Will the axle will fit in the chuck?


Shouldnt be a problem, I dont think any way. 

mrperc and my wife had there Jazz solo final this evening so I'll try to get something going in the next couple dayz. :cornut:


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Use a drill press. Find a bearing that fits the axle. Insert bearing onto axle. Put axle in drill press so it goes through the hole on the press table. Trim it from the bottom. that way, it won't flex.
I've used my drill press like a lathe MANY times using that technique, or something similar at least.
A good sharp file will make short work of it when it's on the lathe....I mean press.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

savagemann said:


> Use a drill press.
> A good sharp file will make short work of it when it's on the lathe....I mean press.


No press thats why the drill.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

If you gots a vise, you can clamp the drill in it......that'll give you a free hand and make things easier.
I'd give it a go.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MiniTrail said:


> pics?
> I wanna see this


Tomorrow is Thursday


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MiniTrail said:


> yup
> 
> and I got Friday off! extra day o fun


Rub it in will ya!!!! rft:

Wheres my SnowWoman???? :incazzato:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MiniTrail said:


> bad dog
> 
> how the &^%$ am I gonna top that? :lol:


Shes pretty tall you might have to run an jump in.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MiniTrail said:


> The cellulite may make me run away
> hamper performance at least


Exsqueeze me but thats Snowulite.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Dogonfr's hub is pretty quiet... what a let down... lols

Madman - Check out what my weightweenie bike can do... hehehe

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/51618


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> Dogonfr's hub is pretty quiet... what a let down... lols
> 
> Madman - Check out what my weightweenie bike can do... hehehe


Nice. My fork is supposed to get tuesday or wednesday and idk when i will pick it up. probably one of those two days. I will post pics on here when i get it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*Thank you Poh*








*~Jake*


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Jake Pay said:


> *Thank you Poh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet beer opener!!! :thumbsup:

Poh broke his collar bone today mom and I just got home from delivering him and his car to the GF's house. :drumroll:


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Sweet beer opener!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Poh broke his collar bone today mom and I just got home from delivering him and his car to the GF's house. :drumroll:


That sucks, I hope he heals fast and good..Gottz ta take care of them bones..
~Jake






PS. Healing vibs to ya Poh


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Heal up quick Mr.Poh!!!!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

He puked on Vicodin tonight he seems to be doing good on 1/2 a tab should be interesting. :lol:


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

Mmm vicodin


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

You're welcome Jake!!!

and thanx guys....


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Shouldnt be a problem, I dont think any way.
> 
> mrperc and my wife had there Jazz solo final this evening so I'll try to get something going in the next couple dayz. :cornut:


uuummmmmmm.......... sorry for yet another bad video but oh well... lol


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> Nice work mrperc
> 
> white wheels display, hub talk, fork talk, guessing game, garage mahal, trash talk,
> bearings with a porn promise (two weeks ago... :skep: ),
> ...


Thanx.....

Dogonfr was feeling crazy sick yesterday... He was super pale, was talking about a pain below his chest and he couldnt eat at all. he's feeling better today and went to work... :madman:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

She can walk on me with those heels  Oh wait she's flat. :cryin:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

I finally got around to mounting an cleaning the beast but still need to trim the aluminum axle, this is the heave steel one for now, will post up with the aluminum axle and trimming method when that parts done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> I finally got around to mounting an cleaning the beast but still need to trim the aluminum axle, this is the heave steel one for now, will post up with the aluminum axle and trimming method when that parts done. :thumbsup:











Lookin' good and ready for some action


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MiniTrail said:


> Wow dog she's a looker. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: White really looks a lot better than the black but dang boss what are you running for a rotor on the front there?


Galfer baby 203mm/8" wave rotor, only way to scrub speed. :thumbsup:

http://www.bti-usa.com/public/manufacturer/GL/BR


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Jake Pay said:


> Lookin' good and ready for some action


LOL havent heard to sound of popping new spokes seating in in awhile, pretty cool.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MiniTrail said:


> I'd say so
> time to update the image in your profile, very nice
> what's all the green stuff anyway?


*Weed*


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

those wheels are to clean and hub is too soft... go wear them in!!! XD


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> those wheels are to clean and hub is too soft... go wear them in!!! XD


Maybe if you had a *Real* bike carrier and not that toy trunk rack. :ihih:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Maybe if you had a *Real* bike carrier and not that toy trunk rack. :ihih:


take the wheels off and throw it in the back... you can do it... hehehe


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Did the axle in chuck lathe job and RudeSechsVibe was correct the axle was to large for the drill chuck but I put the big head to use and got it to work out just fine. Now Blitzen has a sweet custom made by DKG and modified by DJR aluminum 12mm rear axle :cornut:


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Sweet deal!!!!!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

savagemann said:


> Sweet deal!!!!!


Took some patients and came out really good. Interesting thing is the axle fit one way just fine but if flipped right to left it didn't seat all the way into the drop-out. :skep:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MiniTrail said:


> dog the weight weenie


No thats a Dachshund :ihih:



MiniTrail said:


> do you even own a scale?


What is that???



MiniTrail said:


> ohnever mind...


Never got one.


----------

